# nova lathes on sale at woodcraft



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

So I was looking at woodcraft.com and i see that the Nova lathes are on sale... $350 off the 1624-42 and $550 off the DVR XP. Looks like a good time to upgrade!

Wonder if that grizzly lathe I've been eying will go on sale at all...


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

I saw those Nova prices on the Woodcraft flyer. A 1.5 hp motor sure would be nice.


----------

